# Problemas con Logitech X-530



## mercurial (Dic 24, 2007)

Mi problema es que se quemó el fusible y lo repuse pero se volvió a quemar y comenzó a salir humo de los diodos. ¿Puede que los diodos estén en mal estado?  El fusible es de 250 V 5 A Y el diodo es un 1n4001


----------



## leop4 (Dic 24, 2007)

Habría que ver una foto, pero cambiale los diodos a ver que pasa.


----------



## mercurial (Dic 26, 2007)

Perdonen pero los diodos son 1n5401


----------



## leop4 (Dic 27, 2007)

Si le pones 1n5404 0 1n5408 que son lo mismo.


----------



## electro-nico (Ene 1, 2008)

Fijate si le pusiste el correspondiente fusible..


----------



## Aficionado250 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hola soy nuevo,me encantaria que con su ayuda, me hecharan una mano pudiera volver a reparar y hacer funcionar mi costoso equipo de sonido 5.1,que por mala suerte y desgracia e roto.Este equipo de sonido en ebay tiene un costo de 120 euros o mas ,no digo mas ,estoy usando unos altavoces malos y ahora los hecho en falta,fue un regalo y quisiera repararlos.Se soldar y tengo alguna experiencia mirando placas y circuitos.Lo siento sino soy claro escribiendo ,quiero dar detalles,sino soy explicito o cometo algun error,comentenmelo y lo arreglare,gracias.Y lo siento por tanto texto a leer,me a llevado media hora o 1 hora,con fotos subiendolas tengo mas imagenes pero no me deja subir sino 3:

*El Problema fue* que un jack defectuoso de mala calidad ,una de sus partes ,el cabezal,se quedo atascado en el puerto hembra jack y solo se escuchaban los altavoces.

*Tuve que extraerlo* desoldando,con la mala suerte de que se rompieron algunas pistas en la placa debido  a la poco experiencia o falta de material adecuado para extraerlo.
Imagenes originales sin cortar cable 

*Seguia sin tener sonido*,asi que desidi cortar todos los cables y extraer todo para poder reparar mejor.

*La placa consta de 3 piezas: *
-*Potenciometro*  formado por 6 capas,unidas a un nivelador , de 3 contactos cada 1 .
-*Encendedor ,pulsador ,el que tenia tenia 6 contactos*,pero mirando las pistas de la placa en realidad solo se utilizan 3 cables, para encenderlo.
-Jack hembra para conectarle altavoces.






*E podido adivinar a donde van todos los cables *mirando las pistas ,menos 3 o 4 que sigo sin saber a donde van.

E llegado a la conclusion de que el *cable amarillo es el que controla un led* de encendido,al activarse o desactivarse.

El *cable blanco y el cable azul fuerte* serian los encargados de *encender *dandole al pulsador,si las pistas no engañan

*La mayoria de cables van al potenciometro*,de los cuales el potenciometro es de 6 capaz y en cada capa tiene 3 contactos,*los contactos de en medio y los de la derecha los ocupan todos los cables*,*quedan libres los contactos de la izquierda que no e podido adivinar cual es su funcion en la pista.*

Resistencias o similar(nose que son): -Una en en el positivo o negativo del led,cuesta mirar que tiene serigrafiado pero pone 561.Luego sigue la pista y ahi otra resistencia que la une que creo que pone 191.Una resistencia en una pista entre cable amarillo, y una de las patas del jack hembra.


Ahi como unas resistencias nose que son,ahi 2 en cada salida hacia los conectores que irian a los cables que irian conectados al ordenador

Las pistas y cables se diriguen casi todas al potenciometro menos ,amarillo,blanco y azul fuerte,verde que van al encendedor ,al led y al jack conector hembra,y ahi 4 cables que no e podido identificar su funcion,estan numerados,pero nose cual es cual  si  son los altavoces traseros ,los delanteros,subwoofer nolose.Ahi 2 cables:

Un cable contiene todo el cableado que va a una placa con pistas numeradas   con terminacion serial que irial al subwoofer conectado,se supone que sino esta encendido ya,se enciende con  3 de esos cables pero no estoy seguro del todo,es lo que me dicen las pistas ,pero no soy experto tampoco.

Otro cable contiene el jack verde,jack naranja y jack negro,y a su vez cada uno de estos 3 termina en 3 cablecitos,serian masa y el estereo unido a la placa cojiendo el sonido de los cables  que vienen del cable serial supongo y que va unido al subwoofer




El circuito consta en su seriagrafiado de *CN1* que es a donde van los cables del serial
*CN2* que es a donde van 3 cables del conector jack 3,5 verde(altavoces principipales izquierdo y derecho)
*CN3* que es a donde van los 3 cables del conector jack 3,5 negro(altavoces traseros)
*CN4* que es a donde van los 3 cables del conector jack 3,5 naranja(se supone que es el altavoces central y graves,subwoofer)




*Cable serial de 14 cables: [puedo estar equivocado pero diria que,mirando las pistas]**Serigrafiado*:
1: marron: sonido ,Sale de la etapa CN1 y pasa por la CN2 dirigiendose al potenciometro
2: morado: sonido ,Sale de la etapa CN1 y pasa por la CN2 dirigiendose al potenciometro
3: gris: sonido ,Sale de la etapa CN1 y pasa por la CN2 dirigiendose al potenciometro
4: naranja osibilidad de ser altavoz central y subwoofer ,Sale de la etapa CN1 y pasa por la CN2 dirigiendose al potenciometro
5: rojo pequeño:sonido ,Sale de la etapa CN1 y pasa por la CN2 dirigiendose al potenciometro
6: negro pequeño: sonido  ,Sale de la etapa CN1 y pasa por la CN3 dirigiendose al potenciometro
7:nada
8:Azul fuerte:encendido (siguiendo las pistas va al encendedor)
9:negro Grande:No e podido averiguar su utilidad no tiene pista
10:verde: Posibilidad de ser altavoz conector jack verde ,su pista no me dice nada,se queda en CN1 aunque esta unido el circulo al amarillo.
11:Amarillo: led de encendido a su vez va al conector encendedor pulsador.Va de CN1 al encendedor pasando por 2 resistencias y llegando a un led de encendido,a su vez va unido a una de la patas jack hembra pasando por una resistencia
12:azul celeste: va desde CN1 al jack hembra siguiendo la pista a una de sus patas aunque tambien ahi la posibilidad que sea de encendido siguiendo otra pista derivacion de otra pata del jack hembra que va al encendido 
13:Cable Rojo Grande: Desde CN1 Se ve en la pista que va unido al altavoz controlador conocido como speaker 1 al negativo
14:Cable negro mediano: Desde CN1 Se ve en la pista que va unido al altavoz controlador conocido como speaker 1 ,al positivo
15: Blanco: Desde CN1 se ve que va a una de las patas(conexiones) del encendedor ,pulsador a una de sus patas






*En su serigrafia tambien se puede apreciar *Las resistencias,y en el pulsador encendedor encima pone SW1 (que supongo sera subwoofer) y al lado de jack hembra pone VR1

Mi idea ahora,no es hacerlo en placa por que no tengo dinero para material,nose si es una locura pero pensaba usar una regleta de union de cables de electricista y unir los cables ahi de CN1 ,CN2,CN3 y CN4 por un extremo y luego de ahi sacar otro cablecito por otro extremo de la regleta hacia el potenciometro y soldarlos,los cables de encendido si que los soldadira a un encendador nuevo que e comprado,osea mi idea es unirlo todo pero sin placa,no nesecitaria las resistencias por que no pondria ni led ni jack hembra en principio,aunque claro queda el tema de ver que son las cosas esas nose si seran resistencias que van a Cn2,CN3 y CN4.Quedaria todo bien metidido en el altavoz controlador.

Que les parece,estoy loco? ,si nesecitan mas fotos le e sacado foto a todo


----------



## Aficionado250 (May 16, 2013)

Al final consegui arreglarlo amigos, resulta que solo me sonaba la clavija verde,despues de volver a colocar todo en su sitio soldado y uniones con cable,sustitui el encendedor por uno de 2 posiciones de 6 y coloque y solde los cables y hice las uniones que estuvieran mal con cable,la pieza conmutada se le rompio el mecanismo,pero yo lo conmute con un tornillo y cinta aislante y ahi esta funcionando desde hace un mes sin problemas,lo unico que tuve que hacer fue soldar todos los cables de los demas altavoces al que funcionaba el verde y tachan me suenan todos aunque solo tengo que conectar el conector verde y ya esta,tambien sustitui un fusible 2 veces en el central/bajo,pero me funciona bien hasta ahora ningun problema.

Saludos

Pd:lo siento no puedo decirte las especificaciones,por que el bajo ni lo quiero abrir,solo le cambie el fusible.


----------



## AlbertoNaez (Dic 5, 2019)

Hola amigo, me encontré la tarjeta del amplificador. 
Me preguntaba si aún cuentas con la tarjeta del speak controlador donde estaba el botón de encendido o alguna foto para ver el diagrama y los componentes.
Ya que las fotos que habías adjuntado se deshabilitaron del foro.
Espero contar con suerte🙏


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2019)

*No creo que te conteste : Aficionado250  ---> *Última visita May 16, 2013 

Prueba haciéndote una cuenta en ImageShack - Best place for all of your image hosting and image sharing needs ya que ahí están alojadas y esa página no permite redireccionamiento

Saludos !


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Dic 5, 2019)

*Pues aquí viene esta loca y puede ayudarte... Yo he sacado el diagrama de un control porque donde yo trabajo, me toca repararlos y pues el Z506, Z203, Z530 usan el mismo control... Si te sirve de algo aqui tienes las fotos de los voltajes...*

*Nota: el diagrama lo he sacado pero no sé dónde lo tengo... Pero te digo que el DB9 tiene 2 cables cruzados... Ten cuidado.*

El pin5 del DB9 del Woofer va al pin6 de la placa de control
El pin8 del DB9 del Woofer va al pin6 de la placa de control
El pin3 y el pin4 del Woofer al hacerles un puente, enciende
El pin8 y el pin10 son para la bocina del control de 4Ohm 5Watts

En la foto te he enumerado los pines...

El potenciómetro que usa es doble en el Z506, y en otros es similar, lo raro es que solo se usa uno de los dos controles... No sé si me doy a entender... La cosa es que el potenciómetro usa control por voltaje, por ahí no pasa audio ya que el Woofer tiene un IC tipo DAC o algo por el estilo ya que aun no encuentro el IC con su nomenclatura (Logitech en algunos Woofers les borran el código al IC)

Finalmente ahí en la imagen están los voltajes para que hagas tu propia placa de control.







Cuando estos se queman de la fuente SMPS, se puede sustituir por una fuente de poder de Laptop de 19 voltios y a muchos les ha funcionado esa solución pero no es recomendable... La fuente entrega 16.5 voltios 3 amperios.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 5, 2019)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> ...
> Cuando estos se queman de la fuente SMPS, se puede sustituir por una fuente de poder de Laptop de 19 voltios y a muchos les ha funcionado esa solución pero no es recomendable... La fuente entrega 16.5 voltios 3 amperios.


Me suena la fuente de laptop de 19V + 4 diodos de 4A o 6A en serie.
Un saludo


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 14, 2020)

*Adjunto algunos datos relevantes para este amplificador:*

IC9 es un regulador de voltaje 78L12 con encapsulado TO92
IC 301  es PT2325-D = un controlador de volumen digital de 42 pasos de 6 canales.
IC5 IC7 STA540 = amplificador de potencia de audio de 4 canales de 13W cada uno
IC1, IC2, IC3, IC4, IC401, IC403, IC404 = 4558
IC402 = LM358


----------



## manolo3168 (May 15, 2020)

Nececito manual de servicio del 5.1 x530 saludos


----------



## Charlodxdxd (May 16, 2020)

Yo también jeje no he encontrado


----------



## Carlos1296 (May 25, 2020)

Hola de casualidad sabran como reparar el cable vga de las bocinas logitech Z623 ya que el conector vga se me troso en el cambio de casa y no se donde quedo la pieza ya tengo la carcasa del nuevo conector vga pero no se como van ordenados los pines


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 12, 2020)

Carlos1296 dijo:


> Hola de casualidad sabran como reparar el cable vga de las bocinas logitech Z623 ya que el conector vga se me troso en el cambio de casa y no se donde quedo la pieza ya tengo la carcasa del nuevo conector vga pero no se como van ordenados los pines


una foto porfavor
necesito ver para darr soluciones


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 13, 2020)

Pero si ya lo comenté, ahí están los pines, no es conector VGA porque tiene 15 pines y estos equipos son de 9 pines


----------



## Allison%27 (Mar 21, 2021)

Por favor necesito que me ayuden para saber cómo conectar el teatro . Para poder probarlo ya que lo estoy reparando no tenía uno de los integrados tda7377 y tiene potestad destruidas.... Si tienen información del plano eléctrico...a lo que se prevé solo se escucha interferencia


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 22, 2021)

Allison%27 dijo:


> saber cómo conectar el teatro


Te dejo el manual. O si no es, a qué te refieres con "conectar"


----------

